# First CD you ever purchased?



## FireInside (Oct 12, 2012)

Back when I had just turned 12 years old I made the jump from cassettes (remember those?) to Compact Disc. I was given a Sony Discman for my birthday and my Dad gave me two CD's.

First ones ever:
Aerosmith - Classics Live! Vol. 2
AC/DC - Back in Black

I saved my allowance for a couple weeks and forked out the $16.99 for my first purchase:
Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion II

What were your first CD's?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 12, 2012)

first Pokemon Movie Sound track


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

first cassette i ever bought?








first cd i ever bought?


----------



## Edika (Oct 12, 2012)

First CD I ever bought was





Took me a while to get used to the whole style since most of my cassettes where tamer stuff. Then I listened to Beneath the Remains and Arise and never listened to this CD again!

EDIT: I can't seem to get the image to show only the link, any advice guys?
EDIT2: Got it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the first CD I personally bought myself was System Of A Down - Toxicity


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 12, 2012)

Linkin Park and Jay-Z "Collision Course" 

followed by 

Green Day "American Idiot"

Then I think the first proper metal CD I bought was......hmmm, now this is going to piss me off until I remember


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

btw...first "rock" shirt i ever purchased?


----------



## flexkill (Oct 12, 2012)

I hate to admit it....but it was "The Steve Miller Band"






It was when CD's where first coming out and they didnt have a huge selection....man i'm old.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

^ that is a great album with a ton of great tunes


----------



## tm20 (Oct 12, 2012)

thats right bitches


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 12, 2012)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## ihunda (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Thriller.

I'll get out the door myself, no need for your security guards following me


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 12, 2012)

kill 'em all


----------



## petereanima (Oct 12, 2012)

that was on vinyl.

first CD was:


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 12, 2012)

No regrets at all


----------



## Fiction (Oct 12, 2012)

Live - Throwing Copper & then;
Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the hotdog flavoured water.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 12, 2012)

My first cassette (when I was 7 I think). Still own it, still freaking love it (non-quebecer will not know them):


----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

Every Iron Maiden CD that was out at the time(2005). Still my favorite band to this day. 

with saved allowance, of course.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 12, 2012)

Curt said:


> Every Iron Maiden CD that was out at the time(2005). Still my favorite band to this day.




Hello, friend.


----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Hello, friend.


Nothing beats Maiden.  
They have never disappointed me. Even their 2000's albums are still in my constant rotation. The riffs, The vocals, just everything. My first endeavor into metal, arguably the best intro to metal.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2012)

The first CDs I every bought were _La Sexorcisto_ by White Zombie and _Evil Empire_ by RATM, which were awesome, but a blind impulse buy when I was at a flee market with my parents. 

The first CDs I ever saw, wanted, went out and bought were _Obsolete_ by Fear Factory and _Diablous in Musica_ by Slayer in '98 which means I was ~12 when I picked them up.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 12, 2012)

hehe, in fact, the guitar riff from the song Naveed is what got me into guitar in the first place. ah '95


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 12, 2012)

First cd that I bought and regretted was the DareDevil soundtrack. 

First metal cd I bought and have no regrets about at all was Static-X - Shadow Zone.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 12, 2012)

R.E.M - Around The Sun


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Linkin Park - Meteora*
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



Eh, fuck the haters since that album is god damn gold

Pretty sure this was mine


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 12, 2012)

it was either slipknots self titled album or headbangers ball vol. 1


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2012)

Leave.


----------



## phantaz (Oct 12, 2012)

Pantera-Vulgar Display of Power


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't remember the first CD I bought, but the first one given to me was a RUN DMC compilation.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 12, 2012)

First cassette: W.A.S.P. - The Last Command 

First CD: Megadeth - Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?

Maybe I am old.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 12, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


>



Holy SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## kerska (Oct 12, 2012)

Bush - Sixteen Stone

"Don't let the daaaaayyyys goooooo byyyyyy...glycermeow"


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Battle of LA by RATM


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2012)

This may be hard to believe. Please note that I grew up during the transition from tapes to CD's, so I had purchased _many_ embarassing cassettes before improving my musical tastes, and eventually acquiring a CD player. 

Anyway, these were the first 2 CD's I ever bought, in 1992. I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 12, 2012)

kerska said:


> Bush - Sixteen Stone
> 
> "Don't let the daaaaayyyys goooooo byyyyyy...glycermeow"



Great album, but then again I am a post-grunge asshole


----------



## Mayhew (Oct 12, 2012)

Metallica's Black album was everywhere when we got our first CD player. I was 11 or 12 and just getting away from rap and growing my hair out. I looked through the Megadeth and then the Metallica catalogue and figured I might as well start from the beginning. As soon as I saw the big hammer and blood on the cover I knew Kill'em All had to be mine. Being able to skip to and replay Whiplash and Cliff's Bass solo kicked ass. Never bought another rap album ever again.


----------



## Danukenator (Oct 12, 2012)

DragonForce-Inhuman Rampage


----------



## MikeH (Oct 12, 2012)

Still a damn good rap album.


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 12, 2012)

Nelly-Country Grammar






I bought it for 1 song when it came out, I was 7. To this day I have no idea what E.I. stands for.


----------



## Nile (Oct 12, 2012)

Sacrament by Lamb Of God.
First choice was the right choice. I was 12 when I got it too.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2012)

It was 2008, I was thirteen, and I did things properly:






Before that it had been stuff I poached from my dad's collection. Oh, and "Curtain Call", Eminem's greatest hits album, which I had to get down and BEG my parents to get me for my 11th birthday  I still listen to the songs on that album though, they're fucking great.

My first experience of listening to a whole album from start to finish, though, was my dad's copy of "Echo Park" by Feeder, when I was about eight or so. Again, I still listen to that album all the time. It's brilliant.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 12, 2012)

P.O.D. - The Fundamental Elements of Southtown






and

Project 86 - Drawing Black Lines


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyway, for whatever reason this thread inspired me to take a photo of my small and admittedly rather unimpressive CD collection:






Top row, L-R:

Soundgarden - Superunknown
Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger
Autograph - Loud and Clear
Autograph - That's the Stuff

2nd row (compilations):

Iron Maiden - Somewhere Back In Time
Django Reinhardt - 40 Breathtaking Recordings
Jimi Hendrix - Experience Hendrix
Eminem - Curtain Call
Hellacopters - Air Raid Serenades
Pantera - Reinventing Hell
Led Zeppelin - Mothership
Faith No More - Midlife Crisis best-of

3rd row (the Dream Theater row):

Images and Words
Awake
Falling Into Infinity
Metropolis pt. 2
Train of Thought
Black Clouds
A Dramatic Turn of Events
Octavarium (should have been between ToT and BCSL, I'm aware)

4th row:

Slayer - Reign In Blood
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper
Opeth - Watershed

5th row:

Stone Gods - Silver Spoons and Broken Bones
Lamb of God - Resolution
Lamb of God - Sacrament
Steel Panther - Feel the Steel

Front:

Feeder - Echo Park (first album I ever listened to the whole way through)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Ride The Lightning


----------



## MJS (Oct 12, 2012)

Somewhere around 1988 or 1989, I bought the first Suicidal Tendencies CD, even though I didn't have a CD player and didn't plan on getting one any time soon. I already had the tape, but only the CD came with lyrics... so that was obviously before being able to Google lyrics.


----------



## morrowcosom (Oct 12, 2012)

> Anyway, for whatever reason this thread inspired me to take a photo of my small and admittedly rather unimpressive CD collection:



Asian Hooker!!! Dirty little cocksucker!!!!!


----------



## morrowcosom (Oct 12, 2012)

My first CD was Hellbilly Deluxe by Rob Zombie.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 12, 2012)

What's a CD?


----------



## flavenstein (Oct 12, 2012)

I still consider it a pretty good investment


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't remember the first CD I bought, something in the neoclassical/shred genre for sure though. First vinyl album i bought was AC/DC If You Want Blood You Got It (live). Totally changed my life.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 12, 2012)

Loved it, came to be embarrassed by it, and then dug it out a solid decade later when I was into anarcho-punk (still blows my mind that Chumbawamba was part of that scene).


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 13, 2012)

Sevendust: Animosity. I was 13 years old.
Before that, I stole every CD my mom bought for herself. It ranged from Van Halen to Metallica to Sevendust's first two albums to Slipknot's first album. 

Do I have a cool mom?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 13, 2012)

Got it around some time in 1989.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I was probably 11 years old when i got my first Sony Discman (150 dollars at the time with car adapter). I bought two cds after I got that, and they were:






and







Still two of my favorites to this day.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 13, 2012)

This when I was like 4.


----------



## Brill (Oct 13, 2012)

Smartest thing a did as a child.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 13, 2012)

The first CD that was ever my own was Montrose - Montrose.







Obviously, I was thrust into the world of rock music right from the get go; pretty sure I was like 3 or 4 when I got this.

The first album that I ever bought with my own money was Joe Satriani - The Extremist.






Hugely influential. It's basically the reason I play guitar today.


----------



## zakattak192 (Oct 13, 2012)

I was in elementary school.

But directly after that was:


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 13, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Sevendust: Animosity. I was 13 years old.
> Before that, I stole every CD my mom bought for herself. It ranged from Van Halen to Metallica to Sevendust's first two albums to Slipknot's first album.
> 
> Do I have a cool mom?





Loxodrome said:


> Smartest thing a did as a child.



I knew I was forgetting something. I stole that from my mom too.


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 13, 2012)

My first CD was Abbey Road at age 4 or 5, but I bought my first CD at 11 and it was Jethro Tull's Aqualung


----------



## flexkill (Oct 13, 2012)

The Somberlain said:


> My first CD was Abbey Road at age 4 or 5, but I bought my first CD at 11 and it was Jethro Tull's Aqualung



Great post. IMHO one can't just start with the heavy stuff right off the bat.....you have to graduate to that. Start with the founding fathers first then graduate to the heavies....

It's like if you start with heavy ass music first, i'd compare it to skipping algebra and geometry and going straight to calculus...


----------



## MFB (Oct 13, 2012)

You're first CD can be heavy metal, but I don't think the first album you LISTEN to should be. You're just gonna be hungry for it to be heavier as you age and it's never gonna happen, you're gonna have to go backwards if you do that.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 13, 2012)

Good job 9-year old me.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## ASoC (Oct 13, 2012)

Until I was about 14, I didn't buy any CDs, my dad has a collection of like 200 and I would just jack stuff from him. He had everything from Chuck Berry to Stone Temple Pilots (chronologically). 

When I was 13 I got really into Metallica, but my dad only had the Black Album and Kill 'Em All, so the first CDs I ever purchased with my own money














However, the first CD I ever bought with out knowing any of the songs on it


----------



## decypher (Oct 13, 2012)

First CD, in 1991





First Vinyl, in 1986


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 14, 2012)

mine was beastie boys - licence to ill. it was also to first cd my mom ever took away, followed closely by back in black


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 14, 2012)

First CD was No more Tears by Ozzy (still my favorite guitar solo ever)






First Cassette was Permanent Vacation by Aerosmith


----------



## Riffer (Oct 14, 2012)

I still love this album. From beginning to end I fucking love it!


----------



## Thyber (Oct 14, 2012)

Hitclub '98
Blink 182 - Take off your pants and jacket.
Will Smith - Willenium
Good Charlotte - dunno
Manowar- Triumph Of Steel


----------



## Cdub (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm glad others posted rap. The first CD I bought was (sadly) by mystikal when he was singing SHAKE YA ASS, WATCH YA SELF, SHAKE YA ASS, SHOW ME WHAT YA WORKING WITH


----------



## javiereu (Oct 14, 2012)

Was my first CD and also my first tape, a year before!
This was around 1993.


----------



## Diggy (Oct 14, 2012)

Faith No More-The Real Thing


----------



## Luke Acacia (Oct 15, 2012)

First cd bought for me was a Backstreet boys single when I was hell young and the first music I purchased was a 3 pack that has Slipknot self titled, Korn issues I think and Xnay on the Hombre by Offspring.

Slipknot was way too heavy, Korn was just weird and Offspring was perfect for me.....Then I got into black metal somehow


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 15, 2012)

Skid Row - Slave to the Grind


----------



## XEN (Oct 15, 2012)

First cassettes:








First LPs (what can I say, I got into LPs after cassettes:








First CDs:








For those who don't know, that first CD is Laaz Rockit - Annihilation Principle. I LOVED those guys when I was in college.


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't get into metal till quite like. First CD i purchased with my own money was this:







Still got some excellent songs on there IMHO. It was shortly followed by this i think:


----------



## Guitarwizard (Oct 16, 2012)

HAH! At least I'm honest!


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 16, 2012)

living colour-vernon reid's guitar playing blew me away(it was 1988 i think)


----------



## jordanky (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the first tape I bought with my own money when it came out. Still my favorite album to this day, my entire left leg is an Americana sleeve:





Then I bought this one a few months later when it came out. Equally still as big of a fan:


----------



## sage (Oct 16, 2012)

First Vinyl:





First Cassette:





First CD:





Still have the CD...


----------



## Deathbykidd (Oct 16, 2012)

I would have to say City of Evil from Avenged Sevenfold... It's the only album from them that I listen to on a regular basis and enjoy every song off of.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jwade (Oct 22, 2012)

I traded it to my cousin for a Silverchair tape and a Sega Genesis game less than one month later. MY second cd purchase was more significant, and has never left my tape players/cd players/mp3 players:


----------

